# Pre-order: New Zeiss Batis for A7 series?



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2015)

Wonder anyone placed pre-order on the new 25mm and/or 85mm?

The 85mm got my interest


----------



## Neutral (May 15, 2015)

I am planning to order both of them and also new 90mm macro when they become available 

Batis 85mm is also especially interesting to me, as it should perform perfectly well on both a7r for high res photos and on a7s for low light as lens image stabilization would be very useful for both.
Canon does not have IS on 85mm, Batis 85mm has and this could give very interesting possibilities using it on a7s at low light conditions and improve capabilities for a7r.

I am eager to compare it with my Canon EF 85mm F/1.2 II on 1Dx for both IQ and focusing speed.

I like my Canon EF 85mm F/1.2 II (using it mostly on 1Dx and sometimes on a7s) but I have suspicion that Batis 85mm would be better r(IQ and convenience of use) on both a7r and a7s bodies. More interesting would be to see it on new Sony bodies (a9 and a7sII) when they come up. 
Canon 1Dx with the latest L m2 lenses and Sony a7s/a7R with the best of the Sony and Zeiss lenses are good complements to each other, at least for me. Not interested much in 5Ds as have 36mpx a7r which I can use with my Canon lenses (especially with 17TSE and EF 24-70mm F/2.8 USM II) and waiting to see new Sony hi-res body ( a9 ? ) when it will be announced.


----------



## msm (May 15, 2015)

They definately are interesting and Zeiss got the best large aperture primes in my opinion so I am sure they will be great but got too many lenses in those focal lenghts already


----------



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2015)

Neutral said:


> I am planning to order both of them and also new 90mm macro when they become available
> 
> Batis 85mm is also especially interesting to me, as it should perform perfectly well on both a7r for high res photos and on a7s for low light as lens image stabilization would be very useful for both.
> Canon does not have IS on 85mm, Batis 85mm has and this could give very interesting possibilities using it on a7s at low light conditions and improve capabilities for a7r.
> ...



85L II + 1Dx is a deadly combo. I'm crossing my fingers on Batis 85mm, since I have it on pre-order


----------



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2015)

msm said:


> They definately are interesting and Zeiss got the best large aperture primes in my opinion so I am sure they will be great but got too many lenses in those focal lenghts already



85mm is also my favorite FL for portrait. When distance is allowed, 200mm would be my 2nd choice for tight portrait shots.


----------

